# Knee Replacement



## tunafisherman (Jul 18, 2017)

So, apparently the military docs were right back in the day, my knee does need to be replaced.  An old injury from service has finally caught up with me and my "I'll take care of it later, I'm young" attitude.  On a more serious note, I kept putting off the surgery because I did't want to be medically separated or placed on a board for medical issues.  Now that I'm out, it's time to get it done.

With that said, what are some good ways to stay in shape/not loose everything you've put on over the years while you will be basically unable to use a leg for an extended period of time?  Best case scenario is a 5-6 months, worst I have heard is non weight bearing for 5 and finally usable at a year.

Plus side, perhaps my VA rating will go up for a bit hahahaha.


----------



## Milo (Jul 18, 2017)

Swimming would be good but you wont exactly keep your mass if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2017)

Thats shitty tuna. Is it really that bad? Like u need to have it done??


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 18, 2017)

Who is doing your knee replacement bro? Dr. Frankestein? 5-6 months recovery? I know 2 guys that have had it done one mid 40's and the other early 50's and both were walking without crushes in a few weeks and doing light workouts within a month.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hope this is helpful:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19150859

"
Abstract
J Appl Physiol (1985). 2009 Mar;106(3):830-6. doi: 10.1152/japplphysiol.91331.2008. Epub 2009 Jan 15.
Strength training the free limb attenuates strength loss during unilateral immobilization.
Farthing JP1, Krentz JR, Magnus CR.
Author information
Abstract
The objective was to determine if strength training the free limb during a 3-wk period of unilateral immobilization attenuates strength loss in the immobilized limb through cross-education. Thirty right-handed participants were assigned to three groups. One group (n = 10) wore a cast and trained the free arm (Cast-Train). A second group (n = 10) wore a cast and did not train (Cast). A third group (n = 10) received no treatment (control). Casts were applied to the nondominant (left) wrist and hand by a physician. Strength training was maximal isometric ulnar deviation (right hand) 5 days/wk. Peak torque (dynamometer), electromyography (EMG), and muscle thickness (ultrasound) were assessed in both arms before and after the intervention. Cast-Train improved right arm strength [14.3 (SD 5.0) to 17.7 (SD 4.8) N x m; P < 0.05] with no significant muscle hypertrophy [3.73 (SD 0.43) to 3.84 (SD 0.52) cm; P = 0.09]. The immobilized arm of Cast-Train did not change in strength [13.9 (SD 4.3) to 14.2 (SD 4.6) N x m] or muscle thickness [3.61 (SD 0.51) to 3.57 (SD 0.43) cm]. The immobilized arm of Cast decreased in strength [12.2 (SD 3.8) to 10.4 (SD 2.5) N x m; P < 0.05] and muscle thickness [3.47 (SD 0.59) to 3.32 (SD 0.55) cm; P < 0.05]. Control showed no changes in the right arm [strength: 15.3 (SD 6.1) to 14.3 (SD 5.8) N x m; muscle thickness: 3.57 (SD 0.68) to 3.52 (SD 0.75) cm] or left arm [strength: 14.5 (SD 5.3) to 13.7 (SD 6.1) N x m; muscle thickness: 3.55 (SD 0.77) to 3.51 (SD 0.70) cm]. Agonist muscle activation remained unchanged after the intervention for both arms [right: 302 (SD 188) to 314 (SD 176) microV; left: 261 (SD 139) to 288 (SD 151) microV] with no group differences. Strength training of the free limb attenuated strength loss in the immobilized limb during unilateral immobilization. Strength training may have prevented muscle atrophy in the immobilized limb.
"

Something to consider and maybe research more.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Who is doing your knee replacement bro? Dr. Frankestein? 5-6 months recovery? I know 2 guys that have had it done one mid 40's and the other early 50's and both were walking without crushes in a few weeks and doing light workouts within a month.


 This. I had both inner replaced and was doing light workouts in a month, I was walking with crutches the first day, and  cane a few days later. Don't believe the bullshit talkers Tuna


----------



## IHI (Jul 18, 2017)

Subscribing since im getting right knee done next year if it'll hold until then and left knee following year, both total replacement.

i asked during shoulder pt this spring about recovery and she told me if its total replacement ill only be off work for a month and be back to normal shortly after with the tenacity i showed during shoulder rehab....she also said if only fixing whats in there, longer road and will still never be right because everything is so loose/worn from years over over compensating.

biggest thing is picking out type of parts you want installed to meet your lifestyle...i had no idea until i looked into it the amount/types of knees available


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2017)

IHI said:


> Subscribing since im getting right knee done next year if it'll hold until then and left knee following year, both total replacement.
> 
> i asked during shoulder pt this spring about recovery and she told me if its total replacement ill only be off work for a month and be back to normal shortly after with the tenacity i showed during shoulder rehab....she also said if only fixing whats in there, longer road and will still never be right because everything is so loose/worn from years over over compensating.
> 
> biggest thing is picking out type of parts you want installed to meet your lifestyle...i had no idea until i looked into it the amount/types of knees available


 It's like buying aftermarket parts for your car, all about the $'s.


----------



## IHI (Jul 18, 2017)

stonetag said:


> It's like buying aftermarket parts for your car, all about the $'s.



I want the full titanium double roller bearing HD unit that'll last forever (since my forever isnt much longer in big picture lol


----------



## PFM (Jul 19, 2017)

You are not alone. I have not done a leg extension for years and now my performance on the mat is suffering. Hate the down time but the prize is the bigger picture.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 19, 2017)

well the longer recovery was for inserting cadaver cartilage and shifting the placement of my kneecap, which requires cutting both the top and bottom tendons holding that on, and they were talking about shifting the attachment point etc.  This was all from the military docs, just saw the civilian one last night, MRI scheduled for next week, and they think a scope could help delay the replacement for some time---and a scope is only a month or so off I hear, so that's good news.  Will keep you all updated--I haven't done squats or extensions at a max lift for some time because of this, so hopefully a slight fix will allow me to regain strength in the leg and not look so top heavy haha.  Should know more in a couple weeks.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 27, 2017)

MRI was yesterday, should have the results tomorrow, likely getting it scoped in a week or so.

That said, I met a decent looking 19 yr old tech that's going to nursing school at the local college.  Got her number, hit her up, and it's going to be game on for another 3 way hahaha.  I say decent because she's a bit thicker than the other girls I have posted about here...and from what i've shared you all should know I like them really thin...so she's probably just above normal weight haha.  Another teen...I love these times.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 15, 2017)

Rather than start a new thread I figured I'd ask here. When one has a knee replacement, can they do everything as someone with a normal healthy knee? Like can they squat big numbers and deadlift and run/sprint? Or will they be limited?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 16, 2017)

Robocop got around ok


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2017)

You can still do stuff, but how much and how heavy is going to determine the wear and tear in that joint and how long it will last.


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 16, 2017)

I had mine replaced about 2 1/2 years ago.  I did the physical therapy like the docs wanted and did not push it.  I was in good shape before the surgery and healed well.  I can still jump, play on softball team, I still lift one to two hundred pound sacks of sand at a time stepping off trailer all day while sandblasting.  Lifting car frames, twisting, and bending into all sorts of positions to get into the tight spots I need too.  I do feel I was fortunate.  

What Bricks said above is spot on.


----------



## IHI (Sep 16, 2017)

I do believe after watching the guys at work (many unfortunately) that are having knee/s replaced...rehab is crutial!!!! Guys that follow it to a T on one knee then slack off on the other ALL say they screwed up because the proper rehabed knee is GTG, while the slacker knee is stiff, sore, gives them pain all the time.

my right one needs replaced, this year as its getting worse and unreliable by the day now as i let it go too long, but heard they can/will/like to do both at once (both mine are shot shot) so im looking to do them at same time and possibly get my life back without what ive been living with for yrs now.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 16, 2017)

good luck bro


----------

